# Current Listening Vol II



## sdtom (Jul 7, 2014)

sdtom said:


> http://sdtom.wordpress.com/2014/07/18/grieg-and-sibelius-conducted-by-morton-gould/
> 
> This is what I've been listening to for the last six hours while preparing my review.
> Tom


----------

